# Bringing these forums back



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I'm experimentally bringing the off-road forums back as I have seen several discussions about these subjects in the main hunting forum recently. There may be enough people registered now so that we get some good discussion here.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Snowmobiling already? Man, this seems so early.


----------

